# track plans



## treky (Jun 11, 2011)

does anyone know WHERE I can find track plans for KATO UNI-TRACK or ATLAS TRUE-TRACK that list the pieces? The KATO site has one for my size (2' x 3') but I don't like it.
It HAS TO BE KATO UNI-TRACK or ATLAS TRUE TRACK since I can't solder in our apt.



HELP, I'm DESPERATE!!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

treky said:


> does anyone know WHERE I can find track plans for KATO UNI-TRACK or ATLAS TRUE-TRACK that list the pieces? The KATO site has one for my size (2' x 3') but I don't like it.
> It HAS TO BE KATO UNI-TRACK or ATLAS TRUE TRACK since I can't solder in our apt.
> 
> 
> ...



Will this be of any help?
http://www.katousa.com/track-plans/n-plans.html

May I ask why you can't solder in the apartment?


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

Check out the first section in my online article:

N-Scale Track Plans to Inspire Your Own Layout Designs

Has information on Kato track plans with track lists.

Aurelio


----------

